# Excel : actions Automator



## ANGLES (15 Novembre 2015)

je cherche à importer des actions Excel dans automator.
en effet, leur nombre est très réduit.
je veux notamment remplacer des lettres et aussi supprimer des lignes ou des colonnes après des tris...
merci de vos tuyaux


----------

